# سلوكيات شباب الشارع المصرى فى النازل



## Critic (12 يونيو 2011)

*انا من النوع اللى بحب اراقب ردود الافعال*
*يعنى لو لقيت بنت ماشية فى الشارع و عدا من جنبها راجل او شاب لازم ابص اشوف رد فعل الرجال او الشاب و نظرته ليها ايه*​ 
*و طبعا لاحظت و بشكل قطعى ان فى ظاهرة متدنية المستوى تفشت بين الشباب و الرجال فى كل الاعمار حتى كبار السن ....بل و احيانا البنات و السيدات !*​ 
*و الظاهرة هى : لو عدت بنت فى الشارع حتى لو ماشية مع والدها او اخوها او خطيبها بيتم مسحها بصريا ما لو كان الشاب بيقوم بعمل (scan) !*
*و بيعلق نظره معاها لدرجة انه لو ماشية فى اتجاه معاكس بيلوح رقبته و يفضل يبصلها نظرات (حيوانية) لحد ما تختفى عن نظره !*​ 
*طبعا لو ماشية لوحدها فيه مستوى ادنى من رد الفعل بس ده مش موضوعنا*​ 
*الموضوع ده بيستفذنى جدا و خاصة لما يصدر من كبار السن*
*يعنى مش كفاية قلة الادب لا كمان مبقاش فيه نخوة و لا حد بيختشى ..حتى و البنت مع باباه عنين الحيوانات البشرية مش بترحم !*​ 
*و اتأكدت ان اغلب رجال الشعب المصرى و شبابه بيعانوا من نوع من انواع الكبت و الحرمان و هو اللى سبب السلوك ده*​ 
*و تحليلى الشخصى ان الحجاب و النقاب ساهم بشكل كبير فى صنع المشكلة نظرا لانها تفاقمت بشكل متزامن مع انتشار الشكليات دى*
*لان الرجل تم حرمانه من رؤية ما يفترض انه طبيعى بشكل تعسفى و تم برمجة عقله على اعتبار كل ما هو جميل هو امر جنسى فأصبح كل تفكيرهم شهوانى و عينهم غير طاهرة (بتعبير الكتاب المقدس) !*
*و طبعا الكبت بيولد الانفجار*
*فأصيب بالسعار و بمجرد رؤيته لشعر فتاه او لفتاه جميلة (ما تم حرمانه منه) بيعلق نظره (على الاقل !!)*​ 
*اتمنى اسمع رأيكم عن اسباب تندى المستوى الاخلاقى فى الشارع فى النقطة دى تحديدا*​


----------



## النهايه (12 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا من النوع اللى بحب اراقب ردود الافعال*
> *يعنى لو لقيت بنت ماشية فى الشارع و عدا من جنبها راجل او شاب لازم ابص اشوف رد فعل الرجال او الشاب و نظرته ليها ايه*
> 
> *و طبعا لاحظت و بشكل قطعى ان فى ظهارة متدنية المستوى تفشت بين الشباب و الرجال فى كل الاعمار حتى كبار السن ....بل و احيانا البنات و السيدات !*
> ...








اى اراء عاوز تسمعها؟ انت بتناقض نفسك بنفسك على كلامك ومش من حقك اصلا ان تتفحص دة بيعمل ايه ودة بيخلى ايه لانك دخلت فى نفس المشكله حب المراقبه والاستظلاع مثلك مثل اللذين تتحدث عنهم 
ثانيا الحمد لله انه رئيك انت وانت فقط ان الحجاب والنقاب هما السبب فى تفشى الظاهرة اعبقريه التى اخترعتها انت بقى يا راجل النقاب والحجاب هما السبب عجبت لك
من باب اولى تقول لو انتشر النقاب والحجاب ها يبقى الموضوع قل او انتهى لانه مافيش حاجه اصلا للشاب يبص ليها 
مثال انت مثلا يسترقى نظرك امراة نصف عاريه او امراة تلبس لباس الرهبنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
اكيد ها تحترم نفسك اما الذى الدينى وهو زى الراهبه مش كدة والا ايه
يبقى غير رئيك وقول لو انتشر النقاب والحجاب اكيد الموضوع ها يختلف


----------



## Critic (12 يونيو 2011)

*رحمتك يا الهى*
*هو انا ابعد عن المسلمين فى القسم هما اللى يجولى !*
*انا مش هرد عليكى و لا هناقشك لان هنا مش قسم حوار اسلامى*
*كلامى و موضوعى موجه للمسيحيين او المسلمين اللى عندهم ثقافة الحوار مش عنجهة البدو !*
*و مش من حقك تفرضى عليا رأيك و لا من صلاحياتك تقوليلى اعمل ايه و معملش ايه انا قلت وجهة نظرى و رؤيتى للموضوع و كل واحد حر فى رأيه*
*سياسة تكميم الافواه مش هتنفع خلاص*
*تعالي لى فى القسم الاسلامى و انا افهمك الفرق بين الحجاب و النقاب و لبس الرهبان لانك واضح انك متعرفيش اى حاجة !*
*ادخلى المواضيع دى :*

*رسالة مفتوحة لكل امراة مسلمة*
*الاسلام الذى يُقبح نسائه*


----------



## Critic (12 يونيو 2011)

> الظاهرة اعبقريه التى اخترعتها انت


*احب اقول ان اى حد ينكر الظاهرة دى يا اما مغيب يا اما مش عايش فى مصر*
*و المحجبة بتتعاكس زيها زى غيرها*
*و شفت بعينى فى شارع عام شابين حاولوا يتحرشوا بمنقبة*
*دى وقائع بتحصل يا ماما مش تأليف ياريت نفوق من الوهم بقا*

*انا ليا اخت بنت و بمشى اوصلها و بشوف بنفسى نظرات الناس*
*حتى العواجيز بقت نظراتهم حيوانية و بيعملوا مسح بصرى للبنات !*
*ده نتيجة السياسات الرجعية المتخلفة اللى معملتوش حساب لتأثيرها على سلوكيات الافراد بسبب جهلكم بعلم النفس*
*هو احنا بنرجع لورا من شوية !*

*اتفرجى و فوقى :*
[YOUTUBE]q3yWUKDdegk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4hDi5lo1_0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## جيلان (12 يونيو 2011)

ياريتها تيجى على البص بس مع انها حاجة تضايق بس مش هتأثر على البنت فى حاجة لانها مش هتلاحظها لكن الى يغيظ الكلام واحيانا التحرش
بجد رايى ان البنت متسكتش على اى محاولة قلة ادب للولد ماهه لو كل واحد عاكس بنت عملتله مشكلة فى الشارع هيتعلم الادب وميعاكسش تانى
صحيح انا لو حد قالى كلمة ولا اتنين مش هقدر اتكلم ولا ارد عيله يعنى مش طبعى بس نفسى اتعلم ارد واعمل مشكلة لانى حاسة ده حل 
والضرب بردوا حل ههههه
بس تفتكر الشارع هيجى فى صف البنت والناس هتبقى جدعة زى زمان ولا الجدعنة كمان كانت حاجة قديمة واختفت ؟
نستخدم السيلف ديفينس او الصاعق لاى حد يقول اى كلمة مش بس يحاول يتحرش خليهم يتشلو كلهم شباب تافهة يارب يدوس عليهم اوتوبيس سياحى انا عارفاه وربنا يخلى التفكير الاسلامى الشهوانى ده حتى المحجبين والمنقبين مسلموش منهم
ده حتى الشعر بيعلقو عليه فيييه ايه الشعر ده يجذب يعنى مش عارفة ليه بيحولو كل حاجة لشهوة ربنا يهديهم او ياخدهم بقى ونرتاح


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

بعد الكلام دا مفيش كلام تاني الموضوع جميييل بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهايه (13 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *احب اقول ان اى حد ينكر الظاهرة دى يا اما مغيب يا اما مش عايش فى مصر*
> *و المحجبة بتتعاكس زيها زى غيرها*
> *و شفت بعينى فى شارع عام شابين حاولوا يتحرشوا بمنقبة*
> *دى وقائع بتحصل يا ماما مش تأليف ياريت نفوق من الوهم بقا*
> ...



لذيذ انت وانت بتكلمنى بصيغه المؤنث مش دى القضيه 
ايه اصلا اللى انتا جايبه دة وهل الموجودين فى البتاع اللى انتا جايبه دة محجبات؟ الجنز والطرحه دة حجاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا عم اتقى الله شوف اولا ايه هيا شروط الحجاب قبل ما ترمى الناس بالباطل
وسعادتك بتقول ان شوفت منقبه بتتعاكس دة على اعتبار انك كلامك قرينه 
واحد قاعد مالهوش عمل غير مراقبه الناس ومشاهدتهم دة نسميه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اما سياسه تكميم الافواة الكلام دة كبير اوى الافواة اللى بتتكلم عليها مفتوحه على اخرها وبعدين ايه كلمه مغيب اللى بلاقيها فى كل مكان زى ما تكون موزعه عليكم بعض العبارات اللى لازم تتقال فى كل مناسبه اة بيسقونا حاجه اصفرة علشان كلنا مغيبون 
على فكرة لو عاوز فديوهات افظع من دى موجودة على النقيض طبعا فاهمنى ومن داخل دور العبادة شوفت الكارثه
فوق


----------



## tamav maria (13 يونيو 2011)

من بعد ثورة 25 يناير
واخلاق الشباب كلهم في النازل


----------



## bob (13 يونيو 2011)

*يا عم كريتيك ما تسيب الشعب يعيش ههههههههههه
كلام الاخ نهاية بيفكرني علي راي عادل امام في فيلم مرجان هيا من فوق مئنتمة مع محمود لكن من تحت مئتنمة مع عمرة دياب ههههههههههه
الكلام ده للاخ كريتيك انا شايف بصراحة انك غلطان لان عمر ما الحجاب او النقاب هو السبب*
*لانهم لابسين الحجاب للاحتشام و تغطية الراس لكن هما حرين بقي يلبسوا شورتات او بنطلونات سترتش او ميني جيب هما حرين هما كده بيرضوا الفروض بتاعتهم الحجاب و ليس اكثر*


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

على فكره انا عايشه فى بلد سياحيه والموضوع ده بيكون موجود جامد فى الاماكن اللى مفهاش سياح 
لكن الاماكن اللى فيها سياح بيكون الشباب واخدين على شكل السياح والمسيحين   ولما يكون واحد لسه جديد فى المكان بيكون باين قوى طبعا فاهم قصدى 
ده حاته البنات مش الشباب بس لو اول مره يزور المكان اللى فيه اجانب ومسيحين  نظرته مش بسيطه 
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> من بعد ثورة 25 يناير
> واخلاق الشباب كلهم في النازل


 
مش بعد الثوره بعد غياب الايد اللى بتضرب كل واحد اخد راحته وبان على حقيقته​


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

> ده حتى الشعر بيعلقو عليه فيييه ايه الشعر ده يجذب يعنى مش عارفة ليه بيحولو كل حاجة لشهوة ربنا يهديهم او ياخدهم بقى ونرتاح


علشان تفكيرهم مريض بقت كل حاجة مرتبطة بنظرة شهوانية
الكتاب المقدس قالها : كل شيئ نجس للنجسين


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

> لذيذ انت وانت بتكلمنى بصيغه المؤنث مش دى القضيه
> ايه اصلا اللى انتا جايبه دة وهل الموجودين فى البتاع اللى انتا جايبه دة محجبات؟ الجنز والطرحه دة حجاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا عم اتقى الله شوف اولا ايه هيا شروط الحجاب قبل ما ترمى الناس بالباطل


*هبقى افتحلك موضوع تانى اقولك ليه المحجبات بقم بيلبسوا محزق و ملزق ما دى نتيجة تانية للتشريع الغير حضارى ده*
*ما الواحد بيمشى فى شارع و فى شغل و كليات و بيشوف منظر المحجبات عامل ازاى و كان اهون عليهم يبقوا محتشمات بدون تغطية شعر بدل من لبسهم ده !*

*و بالمناسبة البنت اللى فى فيديو التحرش بيت لابسة محترم و حجاب شرعى جدا*




> وسعادتك بتقول ان شوفت منقبه بتتعاكس دة على اعتبار انك كلامك قرينه





> واحد قاعد مالهوش عمل غير مراقبه الناس ومشاهدتهم دة نسميه ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*براقب ردود افعال الناس لدراسة سيكلوجية الشارع يا ابو العلم مش زى المسلمين بتفحص اجسام البنات !*
*تعالى قسم الحوار الاسلامى و اقولك الظاهرة دى اسوة بمين !*
*ادخل هنا و شوف الاحاديث :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=136443




> اما سياسه تكميم الافواة الكلام دة كبير اوى الافواة اللى بتتكلم عليها مفتوحه على اخرها وبعدين ايه كلمه مغيب اللى بلاقيها فى كل مكان زى ما تكون موزعه عليكم بعض العبارات اللى لازم تتقال فى كل مناسبه اة بيسقونا حاجه اصفرة علشان كلنا مغيبون
> على فكرة لو عاوز فديوهات افظع من دى موجودة على النقيض طبعا فاهمنى ومن داخل دور العبادة شوفت الكارثه
> فوق


*انت عايز ايه دلوقت انا مش فاهم انت محروق على ايه ؟!*
*واحد من كوكب اخر داخل يقولى ان الظاهرة دى من اختراعى*
*الفديوهات قدامك و مسلمين هما اللى بيتكلموا فبلاش اوهام !*

*تسمح تقولى ليه التحرش زاد فى الفترة اللى ذاد فيها انتشار الحجاب و النقاب علما با الشارع كان اكثر اخلاقا فى الثمنينات ايام لما كان الحجاب بيصنف على انه تخلف و شذوذ و كان نادر الموجود ؟!*

*خد الهدية دى علشان تعرف مزايا النقاب بس :*
[YOUTUBE]D7NoguHT24g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى بنت الكنيسة على مرورك الجميل


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا عم كريتيك ما تسيب الشعب يعيش ههههههههههه*
> *كلام الاخ نهاية بيفكرني علي راي عادل امام في فيلم مرجان هيا من فوق مئنتمة مع محمود لكن من تحت مئتنمة مع عمرة دياب ههههههههههه*
> *الكلام ده للاخ كريتيك انا شايف بصراحة انك غلطان لان عمر ما الحجاب او النقاب هو السبب*
> *لانهم لابسين الحجاب للاحتشام و تغطية الراس لكن هما حرين بقي يلبسوا شورتات او بنطلونات سترتش او ميني جيب هما حرين هما كده بيرضوا الفروض بتاعتهم الحجاب و ليس اكثر*


 هههههههههههه يا عم صلى

ليه الشباب بقا مكبوت و مصاب بالسعار ادينا اسبابك ا بوب


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

*شخص همجى و مش منظم طيب نعملك ايه*
*تعالى الاقسام الحوارية و اتعلم النظام و احنا نعلمك الف به حوار*
*و براحة على اعصابك علشان صحتك يا راجل*


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> من بعد ثورة 25 يناير
> واخلاق الشباب كلهم في النازل


لا هى كانت كدة بس بتظهر لما يبقى فيه فرصة مناسبة و غياب امن


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> تصدق حتى اللى لبسه ايه بس شعرها باين بينظر لها بنظره مش بسيطه
> ولو مفيش حد خالص فى الشارع غير المنقبه او المحجبه بيتسلوا عليها
> اهم حاجه بساطه القلب والفكر مش اى حاجه تانيه
> وده طبعا مش تحسه لانك بعيد عن النعمه
> ...


 
بالظبط
هما ركزوا على الشكليات و المظاهر الخارجية
الكتاب بيقول : ان كانت عينك بريئة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا
عنيهم مش برئية و كل حاجة لهم مش طاهرة و تفكيرهم مريض
ربنا يمد ايده بالشفا


----------

